
Firefox Lockbox Now on Android - anuragsoni
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2019/03/26/firefox-lockbox-now-on-android-keeping-your-passwords-safe/
======
pard68
Posted here previously[0]

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19491880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19491880)

------
jdlyga
I spent a lot of time figuring out how to import passwords into Firefox. So
far, there doesn't seem to be a way to do this. Importing from Chrome only
catches a handful of the passwords (seems to be currently broken). There isn't
an option to import from .csv, which is unfortunate. I tried ffpass, which
didn't work either. Seems to be a big oversight.

------
IloveHN84
Nice, would like to see some comparisons with 1Password and LastPass (free
tier)

------
endemic
Be great if they had a direct download of the APK.

------
sdwisely
interesting, "incompatible with all your devices".

Wonder if it's a region or android version thing.

